# Audio / Video >  Gaismene

## Kips

Pērku gaismas efektu muziku

----------


## Tristan

Nav īsti skaidrs ko tu pērc!
Mūziku ar gaismas efektiem???? :: 

Un jā, šis forums mirst nost! Tieši tik maz postu pēdējā gada laikā, lai es iekomentētu šo!

----------

